# short test of my elastic tube for chicken livers



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

This morning, I set out for the Brazos river near Hempstead, TX. I simply pulled beneath the bridge and fished from the bank. I took chicken livers and my new elastic tubes to try them out. used a 4/0 Kahle hook that is a semi-circle with a wide throat. I really like how the wide gap helps to secure the elastic tube. I also love how the tube holds the chicken liver. However, the jury is still out on whether this hook is the best type to use and should I also use a stinger. I set up a pole and casted it out, the sat it on the bank resting on a metal rod holder I built for this trip. I was rigging up a 2nd pole when I heard something off to my left. As I looked up, my pole had been lifted off the ground and pulled into the rod holder. The only thing that kept it from sailing into the water was the rod holder as the reel was pulled all the way to the rod holder. I sat the hook and had the fish or turtle for a 2nd, but it came off. I was pretty excited to get a hit so soon. However, that was the only hit I had. I fished for an hour longer and was freezing with the wind whipping under the bridge and chilling me. I opted to retreat tot he warmth of the truck and will try it again on a warmer day. But I really liked how the liver stayed on {all 3 original baits were taken off when I left**.


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

*Pic's of our best fisherman on Lake Livingston*

My tubing came in yesterday but I'm wating for a little bit warmer weather with a light wind. I don't think it's gonna be this week.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Mine is in route. Can't wait to try it..


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, you need a scare crow, or scare comorant. I would hate to clean up after them.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Getting a new white wash job, poohbear?
I am always amazed to see your boat lift still standing after some of your wind pictures.
Those birds should draw the cats in good.


----------



## CharlieA (Feb 26, 2013)

I have done something like what your doing but I used tube guase (sp) like they bandage fingers with. I got min from a nurse in the ER. but I used circle hooks. seemed to work pretty well. Charlie


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Don't that make em chewy?


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

What happened to panty hose or cheesecloth? Dip in in the juice change when needed.


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

Hurricane Ike Aftermath. I still don't know how the boathouse is still here. Living on the open lake has it's good and bad moments. Just gotta figure out why.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Git$um said:


> This morning, I set out for the Brazos river near Hempstead, TX. I simply pulled beneath the bridge and fished from the bank. I took chicken livers and my new elastic tubes to try them out. used a 4/0 Kahle hook that is a semi-circle with a wide throat. I really like how the wide gap helps to secure the elastic tube. I also love how the tube holds the chicken liver. However, the jury is still out on whether this hook is the best type to use and should I also use a stinger. I set up a pole and casted it out, the sat it on the bank resting on a metal rod holder I built for this trip. I was rigging up a 2nd pole when I heard something off to my left. As I looked up, my pole had been lifted off the ground and pulled into the rod holder. The only thing that kept it from sailing into the water was the rod holder as the reel was pulled all the way to the rod holder. I sat the hook and had the fish or turtle for a 2nd, but it came off. I was pretty excited to get a hit so soon. However, that was the only hit I had. I fished for an hour longer and was freezing with the wind whipping under the bridge and chilling me. I opted to retreat tot he warmth of the truck and will try it again on a warmer day. But I really liked how the liver stayed on {all 3 original baits were taken off when I left**.


Do you have any pictures of what rig you are talking about? I'm confused.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Git$um said:


> This morning, I set out for the Brazos river near Hempstead, TX..


I wasn't that far from where you were today on the Brazos ...Would've stopped by and said hi had I known.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

oops looks like you were there a day or two before me.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Git$um said:


> Wow, you need a scare crow, or scare comorant. I would hate to clean up after them.


I was thinking sticky traps, but whatever works...lol


----------



## Tratz12 (May 16, 2013)

anymore news about your elastic bandage? I just received some and am going to try it out with chicken liver on Conroe tonight. What's the best way to run a hook through it?


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Like This*


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

What do you mean freezing you were fishing in Texas aint you. What's up with all theses report about cold weather. I was in Bulgaria last week and Austria yesterday it was cool but not cold. What's going on at home with the weather, it should be warm right.


----------

